# The Zhanchi Elite



## TheGoldenBear (Aug 7, 2012)

Lubix got a new product. Do you think its good? http://lubixcube.com/Lubix_Cube/Welcome.html


----------



## Dene (Aug 7, 2012)

No.


----------



## KobaltKour (Aug 7, 2012)

Haha, amazing first reply. My guess is that it's good, but not worth anywhere near $100.


----------



## mrpotatoman14 (Aug 7, 2012)

KobaltKour said:


> Haha, amazing first reply. My guess is that it's good, but not worth anywhere near $100.


what he said


----------



## Drake (Aug 7, 2012)

The thing is that they overprice the cube, cause if do they not, the demand of it will probably be so hight that they will not be able to mod enough cubes... Same thing that happenned with the lubix elite..


----------



## drewsopchak (Aug 7, 2012)

I've never found lubix cubes to be as good as my own. It's probably not worth the 30 $ or whatever it costs.


----------



## Godmil (Aug 7, 2012)

Wow, too much money.
I'm sure it's a nice mod, but you can't justify that sort of price tag.


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 7, 2012)

Godmil said:


> Wow, too much money.
> I'm sure it's a nice mod, but you can't justify that sort of price tag.



The 'justification' is people will buy it. That is among reasons why the price is so high. With such a high price ther'll certainly be a lot of 'hype' like that of the old lubix elite.


----------



## Endgame (Aug 7, 2012)

TheGoldenBear said:


> Do you think its good?



My wallet said: "no."


----------



## benskoning (Aug 7, 2012)

Hmm. I will have to try it and compare it to the Skoning Zhanchi.


----------



## theace (Aug 7, 2012)

If you have an excess of $100 bills, then by all means, it's worth it.


----------



## Revoltechs (Nov 14, 2013)

*Lubix ZhanChi Elite*

I noticed that the LubixCube ZhanChi Elite costs a whopping $100, and I just wanted to know what mods it has, if anybody owns one. I know that it's a ZhaChi (obviously), and has Lubix silicone lube. I'd just like to know why it takes "6 hours to modify to perfection" and what mods it has.

Thanks.
- Revoltechs


----------



## Ninja Storm (Nov 14, 2013)

They do the basic mods to a Zhanchi(48pem, CPM, 48pcm), and make them perfect. And they lube the hell out of it. It's good, but ain't worth the price, in my opinion.


----------



## ianliu64 (Nov 14, 2013)

I could make an "Lubix Zhanchi Elite" for like 20 bucks.


----------



## Lchu613 (Nov 14, 2013)

I made a "Lubix Zhanchi Elite" for the price of a Zhanchi and Lubix. And I still have a tube of Lubix left over. And I get to do it MY way. 

Lubix is overpriced in general. Only buy their cubes if you seriously, seriously want either the prestige or are really lazy. The mods aren't that hard.


----------



## KonKaii (Nov 14, 2013)

Personally I don't recommend any modded cubes from online cubing stores.

If you break in your cube well enough, it should be as good or better then the ones being marketed.

When I got my Zhanchi, I did the 48 edge mod, CPM, and sanded down the corners....I didn't feel any difference.
The only thing that turned my cube from being clicky to buttery smooth was to tension it really tight and do 50+ dry solves on the cube. And by tight, I ment Rubiks brand tight..
After the solves, I re-tensioned it and lubed it with silicone/Maru mix and boom - you have a Wannabe-Lubix Zhanchi.


----------



## Lchu613 (Nov 14, 2013)

I would say get a stock Zhanchi. Lube the core, tension it. See if you like the clicky-ish feel, if you do, stop there and lube the pieces, keep in mind that'll make it faster and a bit smoother. If you think it's way too clicky, make it pretty tight and just do a bunch random moves on it, then retension it. It should be nicely broken in. You should also clean off the pieces off at this point. Then lube the pieces.
If you still want that little bit extra then do CPM before lubing the pieces. The other mods don't really do much, only the CPM seems to have much effect.


----------



## Blade8227 (Nov 14, 2013)

Uhh, I'm not sure what person would spend 100$ on a speedcube.


----------

